# Bullet casting moulds



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I just ordered a Magma Mark 8 bullet master and the matching automated lube sizer. Should be able to cast about 4k bullets per hour, the sizer can size about 6k an hour. What would be some good moulds to purchase that would be popular with handloaders? I'm starting out with one mold in each of the popular defensive calibers and will branch out from there. I ordered a 9mm 125gr RN bevel base to start off with. Still need to pick some moulds for 40 and 45. Also I plan on coating these with Hi-tek polymer coating and not the typical wax lube found on cast bullets. Any suggestions?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What are you going to do with all the bullets ? Gonna sell or shoot ? Thats lot of bullets per hour.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Dang. That's 1.66 bullets per second. SMOKIN'!!!!!!!!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> What are you going to do with all the bullets ? Gonna sell or shoot ? Thats lot of bullets per hour.


These will be for resale after I finish up testing with the coating. Its the same coating that Missouri Bullet Company and SNS casting uses for their lead bullets.



> Dang. That's 1.66 bullets per second. SMOKIN'!!!!!!!!


Not my setup in this video but they are using the same casting and sizing machine.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RE the market, never know whats out there good luck.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds perfect for Cowboy Action Shooters. I run through a lot of cast bullets. 

. 358 diameter TCFP 125 grain
.358 diameter RNFP 158 grain

Are the two I use the most. 

Good luck.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

PM sent on good molds for sale and a great design. 

hope it all works out for you.

Other than the Hi Tek are you considering any other type of coating?

I am piddling with a powder coat that is seeming to be very good. It wouldn't be much more to put into mass production. Just need a few items that are relatively cheap. Give me a holler if your interested.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a little quicker than my old furnace and 2 cavity mold. Very impressive.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, nice.

What I would consider ordering-
9mm 125 RN
9mm 147 FN
.40 180 FN
.45 230 RN

I shoot all these in competition, USPSA, IDPA, Steel Challenge. Currently shooting the Cimmaron bullets. Always looking for sponsors!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

bearintex said:


> Wow, nice.
> 
> What I would consider ordering-
> 9mm 125 RN
> ...


At the advice of another member I was able to pick up a 45 200 swc mold set. Slowly but sure I'll be adding more molds.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

SWC won't reliably feed in a lot of 1911's. I know my Para double stack doesn't like them. The 1911 platform was designed for round nose ammo.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

The two most popular in years past are (.45) 200gr H&G type semi wadcutter, and (.38) 157 gr RNFP. A good 158 gr Keith-style semi-wadcutter is a good one too...

Are you going to sell some uncoated? How about custom casting? I have about 600lbs of ingots I would love to get converted to .38's & .45's, and I just don't have the time to cast them myself...


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

JimG said:


> Are you going to sell some uncoated? How about custom casting? I have about 600lbs of ingots I would love to get converted to .38's & .45's, and I just don't have the time to cast them myself...


Uncoated with regular wax lube eliminates an entire step and I ordered some Magma blue lube so it shouldn't be an issue.

PM me after I'm completely setup and purchase a sponsorship here. I will create a new thread or update this one. I don't want an issue with with the mods in regards to advertising.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Casting has been coming along really good here lately. Been playing with some 40 s&w 180gr moulds. No lube grooves. Downloaded these to about 730 fps and im down to 9mm recoil. Been shooting these at Idpa matches at the local indoor range to test them out. Very little smoke and no leading.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shot thousands of 185 Gr 45 H&G's in bulls eye competetion.


----------

